# What type of lift would you rent?



## jr.sr. painting (Dec 6, 2013)

The height is 37' just wondering if a scissor lift is practical in this situation. I can rent one for a week a lot cheaper than a boom. There is other work to be done but it's all straight on like the pics


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

Boom lift. With one set op you can reach more area and get more done. Plus its more versatile for alot of stuff.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I'd go with the Boom. There might be a slight grade to that parking area that you can adjust with a basket but not with a scissor lift. I also like diesel better than electric. Also, if you wanted to protect the ground, you don't have to drive over it.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

How are you going to address the graffiti?


----------



## Vylum (May 12, 2016)

extension ladder. dont be lazy


----------



## jr.sr. painting (Dec 6, 2013)

We already used extension ladders to wash and we're gonna use them for angle grinding with cup brushes ( don't know the technical name for that) and also re-caulking all mortar with the acrylic mortar caulk. I want something to paint fast with. I don't see a lift being necessary for the other stuff


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ParamountPaint (Aug 25, 2016)

Scissor lift will be faster. I use a lot of booms and rarely get jobs for scissor lifts, but I enjoy it when I do.

If it is paved all around and reasonably level, the scissor lift will trounce the boom.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

C'mon! That PACman thing was funny!


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

ParamountPaint said:


> Scissor lift will be faster. I use a lot of booms and rarely get jobs for scissor lifts, but I enjoy it when I do.
> 
> If it is paved all around and reasonably level, the scissor lift will trounce the boom.


A 40' scissor lif would give you a bigger platform. Maybe you're right. But trounce is a little dramatic.


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

A boom will allow you to work from the basket damn near all the way to the ground with out having to climb down out of a scissor lift. Think how many times in a day you will have to climb up and down the scissor versus stepping into a lift basket.I would not even think about a scissor lift for a job like that. Hell I wouldn't use a ladder to do anything on a project like that, except a 6' step.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

jr.sr. painting said:


> We already used extension ladders to wash and we're gonna use them for angle grinding with cup brushes ( don't know the technical name for that) and also re-caulking all mortar with the acrylic mortar caulk. I want something to paint fast with. I don't see a lift being necessary for the other stuff
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Screw the ladders. Get a lift for all of it. You won't regret it. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ParamountPaint (Aug 25, 2016)

CApainter said:


> A 40' scissor lif would give you a bigger platform. Maybe you're right. But trounce is a little dramatic.


Could have been dramatic. We are usually using diesel all-terrain 4x4 booms, which are slow. I haven't used any booms set up for flat and level pavement.

You don't need to harness up in a scissor lift, which may help out, depending on your preferences.


----------



## ParamountPaint (Aug 25, 2016)

Here's the thing: a big scissor lift is going to have a big platform. OSHA doesn't require fall protection on a scissor lift. Ergo, you can have someone spraying full tilt and someone back-rolling right behind without tangling in fall protection.

One employee can easily follow behind and get the last 6' or so on the bottom. You should have a ground guy anyway on lifts, so they may as well be accomplishing something.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

ParamountPaint said:


> Could have been dramatic. We are usually using diesel all-terrain 4x4 boomst, which are slow. I haven't used any booms set up for flat and level pavement.
> 
> You don't need to harness up in a scissor lift, which may help out, depending on your preferences.


I was going to mention the harness exemption, but it's been a couple of years since my last training. I wasn't sure.lain:


----------



## jr.sr. painting (Dec 6, 2013)

If I do end up going the scissor lift route can it be driven over curbs. Such as from one parking lot to another. The large side of the building in the pics is in the parking lot of a bowling alley. Or does the terrain have to remain flat?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

A 4x4 lift can go over a curb but is easier if you put a piece of 4x4 wood to help it get over it easier. A regular scissor won't make it as the wheels are too small.


----------



## jr.sr. painting (Dec 6, 2013)

Rented one of these.







. It was the towable but still had a self driving function on the wheels. Whoever desisgned that is one thinking mother fu***r. I couldn't imagine how much longer it would have taken without that having to constantly move it with my van. Got all of the necessary areas done 2 coats all surface enamel satin black.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Towable and self-driving! 

How much reach does it have?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jr.sr. painting (Dec 6, 2013)

I think it was 40' with a good set I was able to make a few passes both vertical and horizontal with a guy operating on the ground. Building height is 37'


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jr.sr. painting (Dec 6, 2013)

The guy at the rental said it was a machine that a customer had ordered but backed out at last minute and it became a rental. None of the other towables they rent are self driving 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Vylum said:


> extension ladder. dont be lazy




I would be too lazy to d!ck around with a ladder for that long. I'de rather do it in half the time with a lift then go home and take a nap. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jr.sr. painting (Dec 6, 2013)

Like I said in an earlier post all prep was from a 40' and 2 36's. those are no joke in the wind all day. The red fiberglass ones im talking about. I don't even wanna think of you old timers with the wooden ones


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## playedout6 (Apr 27, 2009)

I think the ones that you can drive are 50 footers...we rented one a couple of years ago and the driving option sold us on the rental....they are the cat's meow. Next time I have 50,000 laying around I would love to own one. However...cheaper to rent for the amount we use it . I think it was 800 Ca. funds 2 years ago for a week . I contacted a bunch of places with old metal flag poles and that one day of work paid for our weekly rental fee .


----------



## Holdenholden (Feb 6, 2018)

Genie lift is best. You can reach more with less trips up and down. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vipulpatel (Feb 8, 2018)

I would like to suggest hydraulic scissor lifting table for this type of job!


----------



## sayn3ver (Jan 9, 2010)

If the parking lot had a grade away from the building, alot of lifts wont go up if you pull up parallel with the building. Just something to keep in mind. 

The bigger booms have baskets that'll for two guys. 

Carpenters run them all the time for exterior sheathing.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

I'm guessing that job got painted a year ago....old thread guys.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## sayn3ver (Jan 9, 2010)

Time for a repaint?


----------

